# The Hole



## holton27596

Was looking at mapquest and just out of St andrews sound, south of jekyll, it showed something called "the hole". What is it, and how far out. I have a f19 skiff, would that get me there in good weather (Im a wuss, dont like going more than about 5 miles out in a skiff even when its pretty).


----------



## Shrimp

The hole is about 70ft deep an if you follow the channel markers you will go right over it, just watch your depth finder an you will see it drop off , Its not far its between Jekyll an cumberland in the sound. I go out there an shark fish when the weather is right in the summer and i have a 17ft v-bottom.


----------



## holton27596

Thanks Shrimp. I will be moving down to Woodbine in a few years and I am trying ti find out as much as I can about the area.


----------



## Apex Predator

I thought it was just off Cumberland.  At any rate, there are some big sharks cruising through there.  Watch the weather, because a tide change can turn "choppy inshore" into sloppy 6-8' seas in a matter of minutes in St Andrews.


----------



## Ricky

it's off the north end of Little Cumberland,which is also the south end of Jekyll.I've heard some stories of BIG Sharks being caught out of it,back when I used to go to Cumberland.


----------



## BriarPatch99

http://www.pursuetheoutdoors.com/boating/nautical-charts/charts.php?id=11504

Zoom in ...look for the "old Tower" at the very north tip of Little Cumberland Island ...follow the pink line.... you'lll see 76' on the left of the line and 76' on the right .... this is the deeepest of the hole ....but you can see it extends to the East but gets into the 60' range ...also to the West of the 76' it goes to 67' range....

This is "THE HOLE"


----------



## mlbowfin

I fished there on Thursday, was just over six miles from Jekyll marina and easy to find. The out going tide was a hundred times better than the incoming and if you are fortunate enough to net some Pogies, they were eating them like candy! I didn't land anything worth bragging about but had a great time with the 15-20lb range..


----------



## benosmose

If big sharks are what you are after bonito and chumming will get you into one quick.Yes that water can get rough quick too.


----------

